# Ed Line Number



## darkshadow (Mar 30, 2012)

I*'*m using ed with awk as wrapper around jslint to fix any linting issue reported by jslint. The only problem I had is there is no option for ed to jump to specific line. I hacked the ed code to support -d option which jumps to a specific line.

My question is why there is no such an option and what the right way of doing this?


----------

